# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB 2005] Game Inventory

## oppdelta

Hi this is a simple inventory that can be used on small games.

If you are newish to VB then read on. 


It at the moment has 4 slots but you can add more by (lets run on the example of "10" slots you want:

Now add the labels on the form. Naming each one. (The first 4 are already done)  lblslot5, lblslot6, lblslot7........ lblslot10

Once done then go into the code and _Look for the line near the top._ 

```
Dim slots(3) As Label
```

Since this is an array. You take 1 from the full amount you want. So if you want 10 slots then you put in the () 9 so... 

```
Dim slots(9) As Label
```

in the form load you now need to set each the array to find the labels. So follow the pattern...


        slots(0) = lblSlot1 
        slots(1) = lblSlot2
        slots(2) = lblSlot3
        slots(3) = lblSlot4

        ....

        slots(9) = lblSlot10



until you get to lblSlot10.

Now the last thing is to change the number in the loop... look for the line:


```
For index = 0 To 3
```

if you'r following the example of 10 slots then you change the 3 to a 9.
Also change the line:



```
index = 5 'Stops t...
```

to:



```
index = 100
```


*Hope this makes sense. Wasnt that good at explaining things. If you need help just email or PM me. Cheers...*

And yes i know it simple. But people gotta start off somewhere.  :Smilie:

----------


## Hack

Thank you for your CodeBank submission.

In accordance with this CodeBank policy regarding attachments, I have edited yours and removed all compiled files.

Please post only source code in any CodeBank attachment.

Thank you.   :Smilie:

----------


## oppdelta

Ah sorry, when you say compiling. That meaning the exe or somthing? Sorry for being a noob here...


EDIT: OH wait i know what you mean XD

----------

